# Thoughts on Optoma HD20 Bright Mode



## ja3hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

I just wanted to gather some information on this mode. Common sense tells me it will shorten the life of the bulb. Switching back and forth shows that the bright mode really does make a difference. Does anyone know what kinds of life I would be shaving off of this lamp if I leave it on?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bright mode is the "normal" setting for the bulb, The manufacture bulb specifications are for this mode. If you run it in "Eco" mode (the lower setting) you can expect to get about another 800 hrs out of the bulb before replacement is necessary.


----------



## ja3hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Bright mode is the "normal" setting for the bulb, The manufacture bulb specifications are for this mode. If you run it in "Eco" mode (the lower setting) you can expect to get about another 800 hrs out of the bulb before replacement is necessary.


Okay. That makes sense. I've just recently decided to turn it on, and leave it on. I'm more concerned with degradation of the image over the life of the bulb as opposed to getting extra hours out of it. I'll leave it on for now. Thanks!


----------

